# Manistee boat rescue



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks again - I just ordered 4. I like your rule and will implement on my boat too. Thank you. 



Riverdude said:


> Every one on my boat wears an inflatable PFD. No exceptions.
> It is not recommended to wear under a coat.
> It may be too tight after inflation and make it hard to breath.
> The bladders are usually bright yellow or orange to aid in spotting man overboard.
> If you buy one, buy a re-arm kit at the same time. Under $20


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you. It is one of the four I just ordered. These things are easier to wear when they are comfortable and have utility based on the design for fishing. 

We have always brought along our water sports pfds (skiing, jet ski, etc) when fishing but having gear designed for fishing sure feels like the way to go based on the feedback here and some internet research. Take care all and stay safe. Really appreciate this site as a forum for sharing this type of info. 



mroberts8 said:


> Swimming ability means little when you fall into cold water. The shock can close a person's throat (called "dry drowning") or cause them to quickly inhale a mouthful of water and drown that way. I live near Grand Traverse Bay and each spring and fall there is usually a death along those lines, even with experienced boaters / paddlers. I have both an inflatable and regular PFD which I wear at all times on any lake or river. Still not sure I trust an auto inflate mechanism. I'd highly recommend the NRS Chinook vest, for comfort and utility. (https://www.nrs.com/product/40009.03/nrs-chinook-fishing-pfd).


four


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Quite a few year ago we posted a thread about a jet boat flying at high speed up the BM.
He swamped a canoe and dumped the lone fisherman, kept on going oblivious to his carelessness. I saw it happen from a distance and luckily there were two off duty EMS medics also fishing nearby and rescued him. A description of the jet was given to LE but don't know the outcome.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Riverdude said:


> Every one on my boat wears an inflatable PFD. No exceptions.


It's not inflatable but this is what I wear when using my float tube on the small lakes we like to fish. I'd rather not have to rely on a CO2 mechanism.

I have even worn it when wading rivers when the conditions warrant it. 










https://www.amazon.com/Stearns-Hybrid-Fishing-Paddle-Vest/dp/B00IIMGO5W

I bought one for me and one for whomever I'm fishing with. Thankfully, we have never had to rely on it yet but it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

I few years back, I purchased a PFD jacket. It's made by Stearns and looks like a regular winter jacket although its filled with floatation material. Mine is a solid color and I know that they now make it in camo as well. Mine looks like a ski jacket and I know they make one that looks like a parka. I also know that the ice fishing guys wear ice armour and frabill floatation jackets and bibs. I'll likely get one of those when its time for a replacement. I find the jacket more comfortable to wear than a life vest and have more confidence in it than an inflatable. I figure that I'm wearing a jacket anyways, so this serves double duty and gives me piece of mind, without remembering to put a life jacket on. Also, my teenage son isn't embarrassed to wear one of these jackets even though hes too cool to wear a life vest...


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Thoughts and condolences to the family and friends of the deceased. Sad news.


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

Floater said:


> I few years back, I purchased a PFD jacket. It's made by Stearns and looks like a regular winter jacket although its filled with floatation material. Mine is a solid color and I know that they now make it in camo as well. Mine looks like a ski jacket and I know they make one that looks like a parka. I also know that the ice fishing guys wear ice armour and frabill floatation jackets and bibs. I'll likely get one of those when its time for a replacement. I find the jacket more comfortable to wear than a life vest and have more confidence in it than an inflatable. I figure that I'm wearing a jacket anyways, so this serves double duty and gives me piece of mind, without remembering to put a life jacket on. Also, my teenage son isn't embarrassed to wear one of these jackets even though hes too cool to wear a life vest...


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you. I looked at ice armor but did not see they are coast guard approved. Perhaps there are some coats out there that are.


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

I don't know about the Ice Armour. My Stearns is approved. I also use my jacket as a supplement rather than a replacement for the vests. The coast guard approved vests are still on the boat. I regularly wear my jacket for my own piece of mind whether I'm on a boat, wading or ice fishing.


----------



## Troutstkr (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Onyx_AM-24_Standard_Inflatable_Life_Jacket/descpage-OAMS.html

My brother got me this one for Christmas couple years back. Good reviews, Coast Guard Approved.

Found it as low as $88.00


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks again - I’ll look at the Stearns too. 


Floater said:


> I don't know about the Ice Armour. My Stearns is approved. I also use my jacket as a supplement rather than a replacement for the vests. The coast guard approved vests are still on the boat. I regularly wear my jacket for my own piece of mind whether I'm on a boat, wading or ice fishing.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I heard a rumor that the boat was piloted by a Guide, who apparently had some sort of medial emergency, and slammed into a big rootwad at speed. This threw everyone overboard, but the Guide was the only 1 who died. That's the story I got. Prayers.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure this is true as all the men were from out of state. One from Oh. and 2 from In. all were friends. One of the survivors is a member of our fly fishing club here in In.


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

Deceased was Michael Kovich, 65, from Waterford, MI

Prayers to the family.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

All the talk about about pfd’s, the key is not to run rivers on step, unless you know it.

Recent storms have blown in all kinds of lumber


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

I noted that the boat on the video was a tiller steer model. I’d think that when running unfamiliar rivers a center forward console would really help in watching for wood. But, perhaps as an earlier posted noted, there was a medical emergency. 

I’ve certainly found myself stuck on a stump, even floating in my driftboat on the Big Man, no motor, just not paying attention. The dangerous ones are in that slow water where they don’t even make a ripple on the surface. 

A tragedy to be sure. Really sad. I hope all this dialog helps avoid another. Your comments have helped me. Thanks again. 




Shoeman said:


> All the talk about about pfd’s, the key is not to run rivers on step, unless you know it.
> 
> Recent storms have blown in all kinds of lumber


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

Of course, even when you know the river things can change overnight. Two years ago my dad and I took a guided salmon trip on the Manistee. Me flew up river in the dark from Manistee Lake. As we reached our first hole to fish, a large tree trunk with several branches was literally sitting dead middle of the river. The guide said "well that wasn't here yesterday"! Had we still been on plane, who knows what would have happened. Just a reminder to always be careful out there. No fish worth dying for.


----------



## Perchdog (Oct 23, 2005)

RIP, feel bad for the family and friends.



mroberts8 said:


> Swimming ability means little when you fall into cold water. The shock can close a person's throat (called "dry drowning") or cause them to quickly inhale a mouthful of water and drown that way. I live near Grand Traverse Bay and each spring and fall there is usually a death along those lines, even with experienced boaters / paddlers. I have both an inflatable and regular PFD which I wear at all times on any lake or river. Still not sure I trust an auto inflate mechanism. I'd highly recommend the NRS Chinook vest, for comfort and utility. (https://www.nrs.com/product/40009.03/nrs-chinook-fishing-pfd).


I am going with your recommendation. I have been looking at the Mustang Survival HIT series. Seem to be what the co's and coast gaurd wear and I am sure the inflation system is pretty bullet proof but they are expensive and I am not sue how it will work with winter steelheading gear, waders, etc. I really also liked their fishing vest but fear it is not large enough in the chest for me. I think the Chinook will fit the bill


----------



## Norman Kaster (Mar 6, 2017)

bjm989 said:


> I think that is a very good call. I have typically not worn life jackets in the past but always had them in the boat, where they make zero difference if you go over or get knocked unconscious.
> 
> Has anyone used the auto inflatable models that inflate if you pull a ripcord, or if the sensor detects you’re in the water? I’ve read of two sensors, one that detects moisture (and sounds like it could false trigger from spray or rain) and one that is hydrostatic and detects pressure if you are submerged. Anyone have any experience with either or recommendations on one or the other?
> 
> ...


I recommend trying the water sensing or ripcord inflatables before you need them so you have an idea of how tight the straps need to be once they are inflated after they get deployed they can put a lot of pressure on your chest cavity making it hard to breathe.... Really not fun trying to adjust the strap while you're floating in the water trying to breathe.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Did something else happen up there today?

I was coming down 55 headed home and 1 or 2 ambulances came off Warfield onto 55 followed by 3 or 4 vehicles. I couldn't tell from the distance I was if the first was a police, or ambulance, just that it had flashing lights. They headed East and pulled into the north flight landing zone just past 37.


----------

